
Microsoft Windows DNS Server Remote Code Execution - _jomo
https://technet.microsoft.com/library/security/MS15-127
======
Someone1234
Just to be clear, it is the DNS Server, not the DNS client. So normal Windows
client operating systems are not impacted.

It is still a serious exploit, but with much less wider reaching effects.

~~~
acdha
Less wide effects – nobody's turning it into a worm – but potentially much
deeper. This seems like a great way to escalate from a compromised desktop to
taking over someone's Active Directory infrastructure, which can take months
to clean up.

